# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  ORiNOCO AP-4000MR mesh Παίζει και απλά;

## Asterix

Καλημέρα...έπεσε στα χέρια μου ORiNOCO AP-4000MR. Πολύ βαρύ ΑΡ. Αυτό απότι διάβασα είναι MESH Τεχνονογία.
Αρχικά πως μπορώ να μπώ στο μηχάνημα να το προγραμματίσω; 
Παίζει και σε κανονικό mode; Τι καλύτερο μπορώ να κάνω με αυτό;

----------

